# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  manual per terminal LINUX. NDIHME!

## KiNg-AlBaNeR

Kush me ndihmon me 1 liste komandash per terminal dua te filloj te perdor LINUX  :buzeqeshje: ) FLM!

----------


## Kermilli

Shoku ketu i ke te gjitha , ne Greqisht edhe ne Italisht dhe ne Anglisht

http://http://www.linuxguide.it/command_line/linux_commands_gr.html

http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=358&Item  id=33

----------


## KiNg-AlBaNeR

> Shoku ketu i ke te gjitha , ne Greqisht edhe ne Italisht dhe ne Anglisht
> 
> http://http://www.linuxguide.it/command_line/linux_commands_gr.html
> 
> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=358&Item  id=33


Shume flm..  :buzeqeshje: ) sa e hapa dy gjuhet qe me the ti provova te parat  :ngerdheshje:  en edhe it ..

----------


## defini

Provo kete sipas rradhes:

- sigurohu qe ke instaluar "konqueror",
- sigurohu qe ke te instaluar "man documentation",
- pastaj hap dritaren e "konqueror",
- ne rreshtin e adresen shkruaj "man:/", pastaj shtyp "Enter",
- aty do te shfaqet "Unix Manual Index",
- sipas kategorive ku te intereson, mund te shfletosh gjitha shpjegimet e komandave.

Duhet te besh dallim ndermjet komandave, programeve, skripteve. Disa prej tyre kerkojne intalimin e tyre.

Ne Unix/Linux ekzistojne nje univers me komanda/programe/skripte. Qe te mos humbesh motivacionin dhe mbishikimin mbi to, do ta keshilloja si fillim paketen e  "coreutils" qe eshte nje pakete me komandat/programet/skriptet baze per perdorimet me te shpeshta te perditshme.

Ja dhe nje liste nga "coreutils"ku mund te orientohesh:
- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coreutils

----------


## Busy Girl

Une kam librin e linux

----------


## defini

> Une kam librin e linux


Si e ka titullin ai libri qe ke ti "Busy Girl"?

----------


## Busy Girl

Unix& Linux 
e ka shkruar Rezarta Mersini

----------


## defini

> Unix& Linux 
> e ka shkruar Rezarta Mersini


Mund ta shkruash titullin e plote pasi nuk mund ta gjej ne google.com?
Nqs mundesh me sakte do ishte edhe shtepia botuese ose ISBN.

----------


## Busy Girl

nuk besoj ta gjesh pasi eshte liber universiteti dhe nuk shperndahet jashte
gjithsesi eshte Bazat e Unix dhe Linux
shtepia botuese albpaper
ISBN:978-9928-05-039-7
shpresoj ta gjesh

----------


## defini

> nuk besoj ta gjesh pasi eshte liber universiteti dhe nuk shperndahet jashte


Eshte liber universiteti dhe nuk shperndahet jashte?! Nuk mund ta kuptoj se perse!!!




> Bazat e Unix dhe Linux


Aq me teper kur behet fjale per Unix/Linux ku ekziztojne tonelata me dokumentacione, si dhe filozofine e tij duke marrur parasysh GPL.




> shtepia botuese albpaper
> ISBN:978-9928-05-039-7
> shpresoj ta gjesh


Meqenese libri ka arritur ne treg nepermjet shtepise botuese "albpaper" me ISBN=978-9928-05-039-7 (qe nuk munda ta gjej), pse eshte i ndaluar ta kerkojne edhe te tjeret qe ndoshta shfaqin interesin dhe e blejne ate!!!

Ndonje link ne forme informacioni duhet te kete. Qofte edhe vetem kapertina, tabela e permbajtjes. 

Pse kaq sekret (ndaj publikut) ky liber.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Kermilli

* Busy Girl*, Neqofte se ke mundesi vendose ketu ,qe te mund te kemi edhe ne nje MANUAL LINUX ne Shqip,sepse vetem ne gjuhe te huaja ka

----------


## Busy Girl

Ky liber ka dal ne shitje vetem per nxenesit e univesritetit Aleksander Moisiu dhe ka dal ne nentor te 2011 dhe zakonisht nuk  publikohen ne net 
une i bjen ta skanoj te gjithin  qe tua tregoj gje te cilin nuk kam mundesi ta bej ne shtepi pasi nuk ka skaner te me falni

----------


## defini

> Ky liber ka dal ne shitje vetem per nxenesit e univesritetit Aleksander Moisiu dhe ka dal ne nentor te 2011 dhe zakonisht nuk  publikohen ne net 
> une i bjen ta skanoj te gjithin  qe tua tregoj gje te cilin nuk kam mundesi ta bej ne shtepi pasi nuk ka skaner te me falni


Une akoma nuk e kuptoj ate qe ke thene me lart. 

Nje liber qe zoteron nje ISBN dhe eshte marrur persiper per botim nga nje shtepi botuese (alb paper), nuk ka asnje burim reference (!), forme link-u(!) apo edhe adrese tjeter ku mund te tregohen te pakten te dhenat e librit.

Interesante!
_____________________________________________

P.S: Une jam thjesht kurioz per permbajtjen, strukturen, kualitetin, licensen, burimet e references, profesionalitetin, pedagogjine, shkallen e akademike te permbajtjes, dhe politiken mbi sistemin e Unix/Linux te librit, qe ne kete rast eshte edhe ne gjuhen shqipe!!!

Bibloteka (en+ge) ime personale eshte shume (mbase teper) e pasur ne kete kategori Unix/Linux. Duke mos lene pa thene qe ne internet ekzistojne tonelata me dokumentacione.

----------


## Kermilli

> Une akoma nuk e kuptoj ate qe ke thene me lart. 
> 
> Nje liber qe zoteron nje ISBN dhe eshte marrur persiper per botim nga nje shtepi botuese (alb paper), nuk ka asnje burim reference (!), forme link-u(!) apo edhe adrese tjeter ku mund te tregohen te pakten te dhenat e librit.
> 
> Interesante!
> _____________________________________________
> 
> P.S: Une jam thjesht kurioz per permbajtjen, strukturen, kualitetin, licensen, burimet e references, profesionalitetin, pedagogjine, shkallen e akademike te permbajtjes, dhe politiken mbi sistemin e Unix/Linux te librit, qe ne kete rast eshte edhe ne gjuhen shqipe!!!
> 
> Bibloteka (en+ge) ime personale eshte shume (mbase teper) e pasur ne kete kategori Unix/Linux. Duke mos lene pa thene qe ne internet ekzistojne tonelata me dokumentacione.


Delfin,po qe se ke biblioteke kaq te pasur ,mund te na ndihmosh edhe ne fillestareve ,qe jemi shume te varfer ne kete fushe??
Faleminderit

----------


## defini

> Delfin,po qe se ke biblioteke kaq te pasur ,mund te na ndihmosh edhe ne fillestareve ,qe jemi shume te varfer ne kete fushe??
> Faleminderit


Me kenaqesi do referoja, kontriboja, dhe udhezoja (brenda rregullave!) nqs edhe pyetja (ne kete fushe) do ishte me specifike. Ne pergjithesi nuk zoteroj materiale "hap-pas-hapi", por edhe une e kam filluar diku kete "rruge" (shpeshhere edhe pa "harte") te mundshme. 

Duhet te tregosh durim, kembengulje, pasion, dhe kuriozitetin per funksionimin e problemeve (programeve te te gjitha shkalleve dhe kategorive) ne arritjen e qellimit (te te mesuarit, te te lexuarit, te te kuptuarit dhe te te ushtruarit).

Per tutorial's ne shqip nuk kam kohe, por ato gjinden mjaft lehte ne internet, ne gjuhe te ndryshme (ne anglisht do ishe me mire). Mjafton te kerkosh!

____________________________

Ne nje shaolin-kloster nuk pranohen (jokushtezim!) kung-fu master's per te spezializuar aftesite e tyre, por te pakten qe shfaqin deshiren e zjarrte per te mesuar, respektuar dhe mirenjohur njohurite qe do fitojne!

----------


## Busy Girl

Ky eshte libri se ndoshta mos kujton se po te genjej nuk e di si ka mundesi por ja qe keshtu eshte

----------


## xubuntu

per ata qe zoterojne gjuhen Italiane keshilloj te shkarkojne kete liber 

http://archive.org/download/AppuntiD...0111111.a2.pdf

----------


## FREX

http://www.alblinux.net/book/export/html/1037

----------


## Kermilli

> http://www.alblinux.net/book/export/html/1037


JE I MADH, FALEMINDERIT :Ekrani:

----------


## Renato196

Mund te shikoni dhe ne www.makeuseof.com

----------

